# Petcurean dog food (Go Fit + Free)



## mikecnorthwest (Feb 2, 2012)

Any insight into this Canadian company and the Go! puppy food in particular? I'm feeding Blue Buffalo right now but I'm nervous about the recent Diamond recall involving some of the major brands. I know Petcurean had a recall at some point in the past involving a U.S. manufacturing facility but I seem to remember reading somewhere that they now do all their manufacturing in-house and north of the border.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Blue Buffalo is not a Diamond produced food.


----------



## mikecnorthwest (Feb 2, 2012)

I know but it's one of the major brands so I suspect they use a host of manufactures like Diamond but I'm not sure. I guess I'm more concerned with brands who out source their production.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

mikecnorthwest said:


> I know but it's one of the major brands so I suspect they use a host of manufactures like Diamond but I'm not sure. I guess I'm more concerned with brands who out source their production.


Blue doesn't use Diamond to manufacture their food, but Blue has had recalls of its own. That said, I'm not sure why you think outsourced brands are necessarily less safe than in-house manufactured brands as a rule.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I prefer foods produced in-house personally, but not always. I believe Merrick is run in-house but I don't particularly like their quality control either.

I like Petcurean, but haven't fed the new formulas. He did well on Go! Endurance (which I believe is now the Fit + Free) but didn't like the taste. They had an issue way back in 2003, while some of their food was made AT a Merrick facility, but the immediately changed and I liked the way I read about how they handled it.

Blue Buffalo is made at a lot of different places... I think they have, like, five different manufacturing plants.

I want to feed a Go! formula formula again and see how he does on it, but have no real input other than I like what I see. It's pricier around here though.


----------



## Nialr35 (May 9, 2012)

Try ANY of the Acana grain-free formulas and you WILL NEVER look back. Trust me, been there. done that. I recomment either the Wild prairie or Pacifica for young puppies, and any of the four grain-free formulas for adult dogs. It's so good, solid poop, 2-3 times a day, lots of energy, lean body, great shape, great coat, great eyes/ears. The second best thing to feeding Raw.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Nialr35 said:


> It's so good, solid poop, 2-3 times a day, lots of energy, lean body, great shape, great coat, great eyes/ears.


lol, I've gotten those same results on an array of different foods. And I disagree that it's in any way similar to feeding raw.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> lol, I've gotten those same results on an array of different foods. And I disagree that it's in any way similar to feeding raw.


I agree. I could feed Purina and get solid stools, lots of energy, lean body, etc. I find grain free foods to be very pricey for what's in them: mostly they substitute potatoes for grains, and that's not really more nutritious (though I understand their value for dogs with allergies). 

Go! is my regular brand. I pay $1.37/lb for the chicken & veggie formula. Good stuff, have never had a problem.


----------



## Nialr35 (May 9, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> lol, I've gotten those same results on an array of different foods. And I disagree that it's in any way similar to feeding raw.


1) I was talking about the results I have gotten with a particular brand. I NEVER said you could not get similar results with other brands. 
2) I NEVER said it's similar to feeding raw. In my oppinion like I mentioned above; Acana or orijen (ingredient wise at least) are the second best thing to feeding raw (kibble-wise). I never used the word similar, I just said it's a great alternative.


----------



## Nialr35 (May 9, 2012)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I agree. I could feed Purina and get solid stools, lots of energy, lean body, etc. I find grain free foods to be very pricey for what's in them: mostly they substitute potatoes for grains, and that's not really more nutritious (though I understand their value for dogs with allergies).
> 
> Go! is my regular brand. I pay $1.37/lb for the chicken & veggie formula. Good stuff, have never had a problem.



That is like comparing Burger King with Texas de Brazil.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Nialr35 said:


> 1) I was talking about the results I have gotten with a particular brand. I NEVER said you could not get similar results with other brands.
> 2) I NEVER said it's similar to feeding raw. In my oppinion like I mentioned above; Acana or orijen (ingredient wise at least) are the second best thing to feeding raw (kibble-wise). I never used the word similar, I just said it's a great alternative.


Whatever. I guess I'm just getting tired of people popping in and saying how awesome ONE brand of food is when it isn't even much different from what most people on here feed. Acana is comparable to Wellness Core, Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Earthborn, TOTW and lots of other lines by many other brands. So, sorry if I think statements like this are a little dramatic: "Try ANY of the Acana grain-free formulas and you WILL NEVER look back."

Anyway, you're entitled to your opinion. I'm just giving mine.



GottaLuvMutts said:


> I find grain free foods to be very pricey for what's in them: mostly they substitute potatoes for grains, and that's not really more nutritious (though I understand their value for dogs with allergies).


My main issue with grain-inclusive foods is they tend to be pretty carby...like a difference of 50% carbohydrate in grain inclusive foods to carbs in the 30%s for grain-free. But there are definitely exceptions to the rule. Some grain-frees are mostly potato and some grain-inclusives aren't so high in carbs. You really just have to look at foods individually to know what you're getting.


----------



## DaViking (Apr 13, 2012)

Nialr35 said:


> 1) I was talking about the results I have gotten with a particular brand. I NEVER said you could not get similar results with other brands.
> 2) I NEVER said it's similar to feeding raw. In my oppinion like I mentioned above; Acana or orijen (ingredient wise at least) are the second best thing to feeding raw (kibble-wise). I never used the word similar, I just said it's a great alternative.


Label reading will only get you so far. Appropriate composition and the quality of the individual chosen ingredients will show itself in real life, whatever activities the dog is involved in. There is no such thing as "the best" dog food. You can grade within different needs, activities, beliefs, social awareness, cost, etc. etc.


----------



## Nialr35 (May 9, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Label reading will only get you so far. Appropriate composition and the quality of the individual chosen ingredients will show itself in real life, whatever activities the dog is involved in. There is no such thing as "the best" dog food. You can grade within different needs, activities, beliefs, social awareness, cost, etc. etc.



Ingredients play an important role is selecting your kibble. Nothing is wrong with label reading when it gives you all the facts the company claims as an industry. Ingredients, how much of those go into carbs/protein/fat, calcium : phosphorus ratio, kcal intake per cup, fat%, protein%, among many others. Now after you read all that you ask yourself: "Is this going to work out in theory for my dog?"; and then you feed it to your dog and see IF it works for him/her. Label reading is where everything begins as long as you know what you are looking for.


----------

